# من أجمل صور الأنبا كاراس السائح .. صديق الملائكة



## michael saad (2 يونيو 2012)

الأنبا كاراس السائح .. صديق الملائكة​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2012)

روعه روعه روعه شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## michael saad (2 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جدا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

جميييييييييييييلة خالص وحلو الكتابة القبطى

+ انا بحب الانبا كاراس قوى وزرت ديره 
بركته تكون معانا كلنا آمين


----------



## michael saad (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جدا ... بركة صلواته تكون معنا أمين


----------

